# Stargate the Game! Wooohoooooo



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's finally coming! "put ur hands in the air, and wave 'em like u just don'tcare" lol


Check it out and the trailer too!

http://www.stargate-thealliance.com/index.php?flash=1


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

So I take it your a stargate fan..


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

whats stargat sg1??? sounds kinda... weird. can someone plz inform me??? :?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

me? yeah right!


























O heck yea I AM ! Been with it since the beginning movie and series, i take my g/f on dates every friday night lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ive got the entire collection on dvd. Well at least whats been released.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i've got season 1-8 from the internet...
too poor to buy dvd's.

<------- HUGE stargate fan


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Coolness. I hope the game is as good as the movie and the series. I love Stargate. Oh and Pac-Man, if you're ever bored one evening, rent the stargate movie...it's got Kurt Russel, James Spader, Jaye Davidson, and between it and the tv series are something that really will draw you in if you're at all a sci-fi fan.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I can't wait for the game it looks awsome


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Just began watching it - i'm a Trekkie but now have gotten into Stargate Sg1 - it's kewl!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Characin Gal said:


> Just began watching it - i'm a Trekkie but now have gotten into Stargate Sg1 - it's kewl!


thats the same way I found out about sg1 cause of all my friends and there loving star trek and they got adds about sg1 so they got me to check it out and now where addicted but I am still a good old trekkie and star wars fan


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I LOVE STAR WARS too, but i LOVE Star Trek even better. what is your fav one? Mine would be DS9 or VOY


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fromwhat i found out, plans are for it to come out on xbox 360 and PS3 which are due out xmas time or sometime next year. Appartenly,xbox already knows that ps3 will more then likely have better graphics due to them develpping a micro chip with three companies, sony IBM, and can't remember the 3rd company. It's supposed to surpass even PC graphics!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Characin Gal said:


> I LOVE STAR WARS too, but i LOVE Star Trek even better. what is your fav one? Mine would be DS9 or VOY


I love both DS9 and VOY but ENTERPRISE is pretty good to. DO you read any of the books.
and do you read any of the new jedi order those are good books but you have to read them in order I didn't so it took along time to figure out


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

guppyart said:


> I love both DS9 and VOY but ENTERPRISE is pretty good to. DO you read any of the books.
> and do you read any of the new jedi order those are good books but you have to read them in order I didn't so it took along time to figure out


I only read the DS9 books. I am part way through them now. Bought em off ebay


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

man Gal, u putting that lab in the photo contest next month on Barbie's place? Good chance with him


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> man Gal, u putting that lab in the photo contest next month on Barbie's place? Good chance with him


Maybe i will, maybe i will. 

already have a pic there at moment


----------

